# stroke patients



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a rather unusual question. Does any one know if there are any live in rehab facilities for recovering stroke patients , in Mexico City or in Mexico? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maggi3 (May 25, 2019)

Hi! Someone shared this site AngloInfo with me and I did a quick search.

* Assisted Living in Mexico City
* Caregivers and Help for the Elderly
* Physical Therapists
* Speech Therapists

I don't know how good the info is but maybe it will give you a jumping-off point. Best of luck!


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

